# semi new tort pen, a tort life update and should we hibernate?



## galvinkaos (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, I have been crazy at work and disorganized and feeling overwhelmed, so I haven't done more than occasionally lurk and read a few posts lately. I did post on a thread about spiders when I had Fred die by what appeared to be a brown widow spider bite (he was in a corner covered in web) I just have Doris and Maude now. We have been building a new tort pen. We actually finished it a while ago with a supersized dog igloo in it and cheap bird netting over it but I just revisited the way it was set up and 86'd the dog igloo because the kids didn't care for it. (I gave it to a friend that has a new great dane puppy) We added lattice over part of it and I built a hide/hill and figured out the area needed covered in the rain to avoid the hide flooding and planted some stuff on the top to avoid it eroding. They have a jade plant, a few spider plants, a few kinds of grass, clover, dandelions and a few other weeds and I give them spring mix too.






































We have some good bird netting and cable to install instead of the cheap Home Depot stuff (then I won't have to duck down). After looking at their pen/hide and Doris cruising, I wonder if I should let the kids hibernate in their new pen or move them back inside for the winter. Or put a heat source in the pen and leave them out their this winter? We are in So Cal. They hatched Oct 2007 and are in good health.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 25, 2009)

You've been busy! Looks pretty good. If you get much rain in your winters, then you should NOT let them hibernate outside.

Yvonne


----------



## galvinkaos (Oct 25, 2009)

This is the missing picture. 






Hi Yvonne, I am in Southern California, so the rain over the winter varies. I was thinking I will move them back into the office and their tort table for the winter.

Dawna


----------



## tortoisenerd (Oct 26, 2009)

Very nice! I think that is the safest bet. I personally don't think I'll ever have the knowledge basis to want to hibernate my tort. Better safe than sorry. I'd miss him too much too.


----------



## Madortoise (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Dawna,

Is that an aviary netting? I think that's exactly what I need. thanks for the idea.


----------



## galvinkaos (Oct 28, 2009)

Madortoise said:


> Hi Dawna,
> 
> Is that an aviary netting? I think that's exactly what I need. thanks for the idea.



It is the home improvement store variety. It is made out of plastic. I was given it by a customer, so I have no idea of the cost. We are getting the commercial stuff through work and going to install it correctly with cables, but haven't been able to get to that on the project list yet. 

Dawna


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, it looks like you have been hard at work, designing, constructing and planting. I love the photo of Doris/Maude cruising into the yard from their front porch. She looks like a very contented tortoise.


----------

